# What is this?



## windyridgebowman (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't figure out what this is, only had a small piece, and had it cut up before I realized it wasn't beech. It's hard, tight grained, the bark looks like dogwood, and is thin 1/4 inch or less.. It has a pinkish brown and yellow color. It's hard to see the end grain for the spalting.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 7, 2014)

Charles, ya got me. Could be any number of things. I hope someone will recognize the bark. The only thing I know about bark is that it's that stuff that keeps the trees from being naked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 7, 2014)

The wood looks a bit like some spalted sycamore I have. I have no idea what sycamore bark looks like though.


----------



## phinds (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't see any chance that this is sycamore. I don't know much about tree bark, but that doesn't look like sycamore (Although I've been fooled once before on older sycamore trees, when the bark looks different that what I'm used to).


----------



## Nate Bos (Mar 7, 2014)

The bark looks like it is probably a fruit tree, my guess is pear?


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2014)

I got some wood from a friend in TN that looked like this without the spalting, and it was from a plum tree.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Mar 14, 2014)

It looks like this spalted dogwood I put into the WB auction.


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 14, 2014)

I think it's called purty wood.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 13, 2014)

I think dogwood is it, or it is. The bark matches up.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 13, 2014)

Probably fruit tree, apple maybe ?


----------

